# Paint Brush Strokes



## Djdanze (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi, anyone know how to get the least amount of brush strokes showing when cutting around frames and corners. Seems the higher quality paints are thicker and dry quicker and leave more pronounced brush strokes. Any ideas? 

Thanks


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Djdanze said:


> Hi, anyone know how to get the least amount of brush strokes showing when cutting around frames and corners. Seems the higher quality paints are thicker and dry quicker and leave more pronounced brush strokes. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


Use oil


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

blow and go


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Just say they are old and not from you

Pat


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

I use hot dog rollers to get close when cutting in. Like when cutting in a door casing you can brush, then go over with mini roller. Gives nice look, but takes longer. I only do it in certain situations.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Thin your paint and use a soft brush, and practice.


----------



## absolutedecor8 (Mar 29, 2010)

flick the brush


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Floetrol


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Floetrol


Or......Pitt-Tech 90-740 paint conditioner. Excellent stuff and all I use any more.

Give it a try. I'll be surprised if you don't toss the Floetrol afterward's.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

VanDamme said:


> Or......Pitt-Tech 90-740 paint conditioner. Excellent stuff and all I use any more.
> 
> Give it a try. I'll be surprised if you don't toss the Floetrol afterward's.


 Where do you get it?


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

I have had good results using x-tender in latex paints, how does that compare to floetrol? Anyone?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

salestrainer said:


> I have had good results using x-tender in latex paints, how does that compare to floetrol? Anyone?


Basically the same thing, Floetrol is made bay a company called Flood. The make Floetrol for latex, and Penetrol for oil. Im sure you know, but you should always be careful adding extenders because they can weaken the finish and mess up the curing if too much is added.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

*"Where do you get it?"*

My local paint store carries it. Since you're in MD. that doesn't help much. www.millerpaint.com


----------



## Wallnut (May 4, 2010)

First of all make sure you have a good brush, second is use a good amount of paint... the more you work with it the more it'll stand up, try to do it with as few strokes as you can, third dont drag your brush.

Hope this helped!


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Wallnut said:


> First of all make sure you have a good brush, second is use a good amount of paint... the more you work with it the more it'll stand up, try to do it with as few strokes as you can, third dont drag your brush.
> 
> Hope this helped!


 What exactly to you mean by drag your brush? Too much flex and not tipping off? Over working until you feel the drag on the brush?


----------

